# What To Look For When Buying a Used Compound Bow



## ike_osu

*This might help*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ElNIXcSymcg

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gGReUrgdKao&NR=1


----------



## Chris1970

Thanks for your help mate! You rock!


----------

